# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Ikan2 juara dalam kenangan

## darren febriano

Para ikan2 juara & juga oyagoi handal yg telah tiada dengan segala kebesarannya... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 

*SAKURA* _Grand Champion All Japan Combined Koi Show 2007_


*YAMATO* _Grand Champion All Japan Combined Koi Show 2006_


*ALEXANDRIA* _Grand Champion All Japan Combined Koi Show 2008_


*RIKIDOUZAN* _Best over 80BU Rinyukai Koi Show 2006_

----------


## Jian Guo

TQ for info Om. Memang angkat jempol dah. Ini menandakan system keeping yang istimewa bisa sampe 100 cm.

----------


## tosailover

Om Darren, pada tahun berapakah koi-koi sakti diatas berpulang?

----------


## darren febriano

> Om Darren, pada tahun berapakah koi-koi sakti diatas berpulang?


Semuanya 2010 kecuali mungkin Alexandria di 2009. Setelah chat dg Mark Gardner, saya baru tahu kalau Sakura mati tahun lalu. Ikan ini sebagai oyagoi Dainichi hanya dibreeding 2-3 tahun saja, mungkin 3. Rikidouzan juga tahun lalu. Ikan ini telah mjd oyagoi bagi Dainichi dlm waktu yg lebih lama. Ini ikan Sakai yg di_crossbreed_ dg Dainichi kohaku sendiri (XJr). Yah memang sayang ya Om..

----------


## baruna02

Om Darren, boleh tau di usia berapa para oyagoi ini pergi?

----------


## darren febriano

> Om Darren, boleh tau di usia berapa para oyagoi ini pergi?


Saya ga begitu tau persis semuanya, hanya Sakura berusia 7 tahun saat dia jd GC..mm..jd 10 tahunan lah. She's my fav all time Om, jd wajib tahu. Hehe.. ::

----------


## ice

boleh di share om....kenapa oyagoi tersebut mangkat......

----------


## tosailover

> Semuanya 2010 kecuali mungkin Alexandria di 2009. Setelah chat dg Mark Gardner, saya baru tahu kalau Sakura mati tahun lalu. Ikan ini sebagai oyagoi Dainichi hanya dibreeding 2-3 tahun saja, mungkin 3. Rikidouzan juga tahun lalu. Ikan ini telah mjd oyagoi bagi Dainichi dlm waktu yg lebih lama. Ini ikan Sakai yg di_crossbreed_ dg Dainichi kohaku sendiri (XJr). Yah memang sayang ya Om..


ya itulah namanya kehidupan, Om...tapi kita layak menantikan indukan-indukan penggantinya yang pasti suatu saat nanti setara atau bahkan melebihi para pendahulunya ..

----------


## klbid

om daren,
apakah memakai ritual penguburan ? 
atau dibuang ke tempat sampah begitu saja ?

----------


## darren febriano

> om daren,
> apakah memakai ritual penguburan ? 
> atau dibuang ke tempat sampah begitu saja ?


Ga tau Om Klbid..kan bukan punya saya  ::

----------


## tosailover

> om daren,
> apakah memakai ritual penguburan ? 
> atau dibuang ke tempat sampah begitu saja ?


Pertanyaan Om klbid memang menggelitik rasa penasaran, mengingat para oyagoi yg sudah berpulang di atas kan sudah banyak memberikan kontribusi bagi kelangsungan produksi 2 breeder raksasa Jepang tersebut, masak dibuang di tong begitu saja? Mungkin dibikin shrine tertentukah? Mestinya ini ditanyakan ke sahibulnya langsung sewaktu Kentaro dan Futo kesini beberapa waktu lalu  ::

----------


## Abied

> Pertanyaan Om klbid memang menggelitik rasa penasaran, mengingat para oyagoi yg sudah berpulang di atas kan sudah banyak memberikan kontribusi bagi kelangsungan produksi 2 breeder raksasa Jepang tersebut, masak dibuang di tong begitu saja? Mungkin dibikin shrine tertentukah? Mestinya ini ditanyakan ke sahibulnya langsung sewaktu Kentaro dan Futo kesini beberapa waktu lalu


 Kalo yg punya saya akan saya keringkan terus di masukin kotak kaca dimusiumkan hehehehe....

----------


## siunk

harga oyagoi nya berapaan yah semasa hidupnya? mungkinkah di atas rp 2 milyar seekor??? atau berapa juta yen ya?

----------


## tosailover

yang pasti sih serem, Om

----------


## darren febriano

> harga oyagoi nya berapaan yah semasa hidupnya? mungkinkah di atas rp 2 milyar seekor??? atau berapa juta yen ya?


Saat Yamato di_buyback_ oleh Sakai, harganya 20 juta Yen. Pd awalnya, ikan ini dilepas ke Narita 12 juta Yen (kl tdk salah), lalu duo hobbies asal Inggris, Mark & Martin membeli ikan ini seharga 16 juta Yen  & akhirnya sampai kembali lg ke sakai (20 juta yen + 2 anakan yamato terbaik). Alexandria pun jg begitu, Sakai _buyback_ ikan hebat ini. Sakura? dulu denger2 (pernah dimuat juga di thread sini), saat nisai Sakura dijual dg harga yg tdk begitu mahal. Lalu, kl tdk salah sempat 2 kali pindah pemilik sebelum akhirnya kembali ke Dainichi. Yah gitu deh, ikan special selalu punya cerita menarik.  ::

----------


## siunk

> Saat Yamato di_buyback_ oleh Sakai, harganya 20 juta Yen. Pd awalnya, ikan ini dilepas ke Narita 12 juta Yen (kl tdk salah), lalu duo hobbies asal Inggris, Mark & Martin membeli ikan ini seharga 16 juta Yen & akhirnya sampai kembali lg ke sakai (20 juta yen + 2 anakan yamato terbaik). Alexandria pun jg begitu, Sakai _buyback_ ikan hebat ini. Sakura? dulu denger2 (pernah dimuat juga di thread sini), saat nisai Sakura dijual dg harga yg tdk begitu mahal. Lalu, kl tdk salah sempat 2 kali pindah pemilik sebelum akhirnya kembali ke Dainichi. Yah gitu deh, ikan special selalu punya cerita menarik.


berarti yamato sekitar 2 milyar?  1 yen = rp 100 ....wuih........

----------


## darren febriano

Sorry ralat...menggembirakan...Sakura belum mati!! Malah dia dikawinkan lagi. Lihat sumi di muka & badannya. GC AJS 2010 Dainichi Maruten Yondan Kohaku juga ikut dikawinkan tahun 2011 ini. Tosai2 yg menarik di 2012. Dainichi bakal banyak penggemar!!!

----------


## grinkz01

om darren..........itu body sakura nya kok bengkok ya ? spt kena setrum..........

----------


## ipaul888

Iya bengkok, apa nyaris mati?

----------


## mochi9009

Mantab....

----------


## Glenardo

> om darren..........itu body sakura nya kok bengkok ya ? spt kena setrum..........





> Iya bengkok, apa nyaris mati?



Kalo oyagoi body bengkok yah wajar om... Posisi telor mennetukan nasib body oyagoi nya... Belum lagi, kalo sudah sering di keluarkan telornya

----------


## vom champioship

> Kalo oyagoi body bengkok yah wajar om... Posisi telor mennetukan nasib body oyagoi nya... Belum lagi, kalo sudah sering di keluarkan telornya


sama aja dgn cewek ya om klau byk anaknya .....apa ya yg longgar :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:  heheheheheh

----------


## Jian Guo

tapi bener2 yahud jantanan cuma pakai 1 dan jantannya seperti dikasi obat perangsang muter2 dan betinanya di tabrak berkali kali. ini menandakan jantanan punya stamina sangat prima.

----------


## grinkz01

> Kalo oyagoi body bengkok yah wajar om... Posisi telor mennetukan nasib body oyagoi nya... Belum lagi, kalo sudah sering di keluarkan telornya


wew......emang bisa gitu yah? Lah ntar kalo telurnya dah keluar apa biasanya bisa pulih lagi body-nya ?

----------


## Y4m1n

> Saya ga begitu tau persis semuanya, hanya Sakura berusia 7 tahun saat dia jd GC..mm..jd 10 tahunan lah. She's my fav all time Om, jd wajib tahu. Hehe..


Kok usianya pendek yah cuma 10 tahunan???
Mungkin kecapekan show melulu.....di serok dan di pindahin terus dari satu tempat ke tempat lain nya.

----------


## sbw

> Kok usianya pendek yah cuma 10 tahunan???
> Mungkin kecapekan show melulu.....di serok dan di pindahin terus dari satu tempat ke tempat lain nya.


Saya rasa sakura ikut show cuma 1 kali,lagian show gede cuma shinkokai all japan cuma 1 kali tiap thn... Ikan sekelas sakura gak akan mungkin ikut beberapa kali show sekelas arinkai atau rinyukai,biasanya breeder atau dealer nyiapin buat show kandidatnya beda beda... Kadang show rinyukai atau shinkokai kandidatnya suka sama karena jaraknya agak jauh...b

----------


## sbw

> Kalo oyagoi body bengkok yah wajar om... Posisi telor mennetukan nasib body oyagoi nya... Belum lagi, kalo sudah sering di keluarkan telornya


Kayanya sering dikeluarin telornya... Atau karena kaget ikan seukuran gitu riskan juga...ka

----------


## Glenardo

> sama aja dgn cewek ya om klau byk anaknya .....apa ya yg longgar heheheheheh


Yang breeder sejati, komennya beda nih...Ha3x..




> tapi bener2 yahud jantanan cuma pakai 1 dan jantannya seperti dikasi obat perangsang muter2 dan betinanya di tabrak berkali kali. ini menandakan jantanan punya stamina sangat prima.


kasus 1vs 1 ini saya duga ini artificial spawning. Tetep kudu ada prosesi seperyi pemijahan natural




> wew......emang bisa gitu yah? Lah ntar kalo telurnya dah keluar apa biasanya bisa pulih lagi body-nya ?


Tergantung posisi telor dan Tuhan yang tahu




> Kayanya sering dikeluarin telornya... Atau karena kaget ikan seukuran gitu riskan juga...ka


Yoii Son...

----------


## grinkz01

> Tergantung posisi telor dan Tuhan yang tahu


 semoga anakannya tidak ada yg sampai bengkok dan semoga sang ibu juga bisa kembali pulih semok spt semula   :Pray:  :Pray:

----------


## sbw

> semoga anakannya tidak ada yg sampai bengkok dan semoga sang ibu juga bisa kembali pulih semok spt semula


Jgn gitu dong doanya om... Semoga anaknya karirnya kaya ibunya ...Menjadi grand champion  All japan... Supaya kita bisa nikmatin kecantikannya di youtube  :Peace:

----------


## grinkz01

> Jgn gitu dong doanya om... Semoga anaknya karirnya kaya ibunya ...Menjadi grand champion  All japan... Supaya kita bisa nikmatin kecantikannya di youtube


he...he...iya om soni.....moga aja ada anakan sakura mampir ke indo dan dibundle dgn harga "murah" wkwkkkwwkk..........bagai mimpi di siang bolong........ :Peace:

----------


## sbw

> he...he...iya om soni.....moga aja ada anakan sakura mampir ke indo dan dibundle dgn harga "murah" wkwkkkwwkk..........bagai mimpi di siang bolong........


Perasaan dulu ada banyak bersertifikat tosai tosai bloodline sakura... Harga paling murah 1,5jtan om...

----------


## Glenardo

> Perasaan dulu ada banyak bersertifikat tosai tosai bloodline sakura... Harga paling murah 1,5jtan om...



Beli Showa menebar mimpi...Ho4x...

----------


## grinkz01

> Perasaan dulu ada banyak bersertifikat tosai tosai bloodline sakura... Harga paling murah 1,5jtan om...



iya sih om...dulu banyak ikan bagus dgn harga lumayan murah tapi apesnya pas masih belum kenal koi...... :Doh:  ..........

----------


## tosailover

> Beli Showa menebar mimpi...Ho4x...


sarat makna nih..  ::

----------


## sbw

> Beli Showa menebar mimpi...Ho4x...


Wkwkwkwkkkk beda klo beli hiutsuri ya... Kagak pake mimpi mimpian ya  ::

----------


## darren febriano

Seinget aku, kl ga salah 3 x Sakura dibreed, anakannya jarang yg istimewa. Beda dg Kokugyo & Gachapin (utk Showa) yg memang sdh proven. Mdh2an kl ini Ok

----------


## sbw

> Seinget aku, kl ga salah 3 x Sakura dibreed, anakannya jarang yg istimewa. Beda dg Kokugyo & Gachapin (utk Showa) yg memang sdh proven. Mdh2an kl ini Ok


Ya om darren superior champion all japan kemaren klo gak salah anakannya kokugyo pemiliknya takagi-san itu ikan dari narita juga....

----------


## Glenardo

> Wkwkwkwkkkk beda klo beli hiutsuri ya... Kagak pake mimpi mimpian ya



Wah, kalo Hi Utsuri Konkert Son, apalg yang 170 bu...Ha3x...

----------


## koinia

> Perasaan dulu ada banyak bersertifikat tosai tosai bloodline sakura... Harga paling murah 1,5jtan om...


Saya juga beli tuh dan hasil 0 besar bro................. sudah besarpun susah dijual.....wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## darren febriano

> Ya om darren superior champion all japan kemaren klo gak salah anakannya kokugyo pemiliknya takagi-san itu ikan dari narita juga....


 iya Om Soni. Dan ikan ini diproyeksikan GC AJS di 2013. Dainichi Showa yg kokugyo 75 BU di AJS kmarin jg kl ga salah anakan kokugyo.

----------


## sbw

> iya Om Soni. Dan ikan ini diproyeksikan GC AJS di 2013. Dainichi Showa yg kokugyo 75 BU di AJS kmarin jg kl ga salah anakan kokugyo.


bukan yg kokugyo 75bu nya... yang superior champion ikannya dari narita juga

----------


## sbw

> bukan yg kokugyo 75bu nya... yang superior champion ikannya dari narita juga


yg ini ikanya om darren, sumber : http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/node/1071



Kalo kokugyo prize 75bu kohaku om , ini linknya: http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/node/1074

----------


## sbw

> he...he...iya om soni.....moga aja ada anakan sakura mampir ke indo dan dibundle dgn harga "murah" wkwkkkwwkk..........bagai mimpi di siang bolong........


om mampir ke 1st bandung young koi show , ada lelang anakan sakura loh... ini salah satu anakan sakura yang dijadiin donasi untuk lelang... langsung di kasih dari dainchinya

----------


## grinkz01

wah.........saya bonek nih om......lum kesampaian migrasi ke bandung-nya padahal pengen banget ngliat suasana show di bandung....... :Cry:

----------


## sbw

> wah.........saya bonek nih om......lum kesampaian migrasi ke bandung-nya padahal pengen banget ngliat suasana show di bandung.......


Bonek dan bobotoh satu hati kan  :Peace:  ayo dong kan ada flight bdg-sby  ::

----------


## grinkz01

> Bonek dan bobotoh satu hati kan


. :Peace: ...... :Becky:   :Becky:   :Becky:

----------


## darren febriano

> bukan yg kokugyo 75bu nya... yang superior champion ikannya dari narita juga


Dua2nya dr Narita kan Om Soni? Dua ikan dahsyat & yg kokugyo 75BU bukannya kokugyo offspring jg?

----------

